# Shrimp Cocktail Sauce



## auntdot (Nov 22, 2007)

Have a bunch of shrimp to serve as apps.

Usually make either a traditional catsup based -  horseradish dish.  Or a Marie Rose sauce.

Was wondering if anyone had some different ideas.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 22, 2007)

My basic seafood dressing is all done to taste so quantities are a bit squiffy but:

to a couple of tablespoons of mayo, add

enough tomato ketchup (sauce here) to get the colour you want plus a bit of tang
a very good dash of Worcestershire sauce 
a decent pinch of mustard powder
and salt and pepper

It isn't as spicy as Nigella Lawson's but it is a bit more piquant than hers as well. (She pretty much only has tomato sauce and tobasco in it from memory.)


----------



## Hoot (Nov 22, 2007)

We like this cocktail sauce here in NC.
8 - 10 tablespoons ketchup
1 - 2 tablespoons ground horseradish
a generous splash of a good worcestershire sauce. (we use Lea & Perrins)
give it a taste. I generally prefer more horseradish but Mrs Hoot thinks that is enough.
This should give you a good start.
I do like the idea of a pinch of ground mustard.
I will have to try that.
Good Luck!


----------



## Phil (Nov 22, 2007)

*This is good....*



Hoot said:


> We like this cocktail sauce here in NC.
> 8 - 10 tablespoons ketchup
> 1 - 2 tablespoons ground horseradish
> a generous splash of a good worcestershire sauce. (we use Lea & Perrins)
> ...


.... I like to use Hienz Chili Sauce instead of catsup. Maybe a splash of lemon or lime juice and a couple drops of hot sauce. Didja know if you add mayo to chili sauce, you make a pretty good thousand island dressing?


----------



## *amy* (Nov 22, 2007)

How about Uncle Bob's "Green" Remoulade?

Green remoulade

Or - guacamole.


----------



## Alix (Nov 22, 2007)

How about some pesto based sauce? I bet that would be yummy.


----------



## evenstranger (Nov 22, 2007)

Hoot said:


> We like this cocktail sauce here in NC.
> 8 - 10 tablespoons ketchup
> 1 - 2 tablespoons ground horseradish
> a generous splash of a good worcestershire sauce. (we use Lea & Perrins)
> ...



We use a homemade hot pepper vinegar rather than the worcestershire sauce. And a few squeezes of fresh lemon juice. 

We make this usually for our annual day-after-christmas steamed oysters... we can go through a couple of bushels in an afternoon!


----------

